# un amore - Dino Buzzati



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2011)

Antonio Dorigo è un architetto di 49 anni, _"un borghese nel pieno della vita, intelligente, corrotto, ricco e fortunato"_. Non è sposato. Per determinate sue caratteristiche psicologiche, che gli rendono problematico il rapporto con l'altro sesso, egli è solito frequentare case d'appuntamento, dove ha modo di soddisfare il suo _"bisogno fisico"_.
_"La donna, forse a motivo dell'educazione familiare, gli era parsa sempre una creatura straniera, con una donna non era mai riuscito ad avere la confidenza che aveva con gli amici. La donna era sempre per lui la creatura di un altro mondo, vagamente superiore e indecifrabile"._ In particolare, il timido e compassato Antonio frequenta la casa della signora Ermelina ed è qui che fa la conoscenza di Adelaide Anfossi, detta Laide. Si tratta di una ragazza non ancora ventenne, di estrazione popolare, che, pur facendo ufficialmente la ballerina alla Scala, si guadagna in verità da vivere con prestazioni sessuali a pagamento e ballando in un equivoco locale notturno, il _Due_.
Dorigo si innamora della ragazza; trascura lavoro, mamma e amici; viene trascinato progressivamente in un gorgo di tradimenti, gelosie, umiliazioni, sofferenze, arrabbiature, tormenti. 
Laide, l'eterno femminino, capricciosa, evasiva, con una strana erre aristocratica, gli appare _"provocante, estranea, irraggiungibile"_. Bugiarda e totalmente incurante delle qualità intellettuali e artistiche dell'uomo (_"Per farsi prendere in considerazione da lei, una bella Maserati ultimo modello contava molto di più che aver costruito il Partenone"_) lo tiene sulla corda, nell'incertezza, in un estenuante tira e molla. 
L'amore fa soffrire Dorigo, ma egli non riesce a vivere senza la sua Laide. Decisosi finalmente a rompere la sofferta relazione, arriva persino ad assumere un detective privato, ma ritorna poi sui suoi passi, pur di avere la ragazza, che intanto aspetta un figlio, vicino a sé.
Il rapporto che lega Antonio a Laide non è soltanto di natura sessuale. L'amore concepito da Antonio è una sorta di eros greco, platonico, che coinvolge l'intera sua personalità. L'amore appare a Dorigo come un mistero difficilmente sondabile e capriccioso che talvolta sceglie come oggetti persone in apparenza mediocri, volgari, insignificanti. Laide è una bella ragazza, ma a qualcuno potrebbe apparire addirittura brutta. Ma, soprattutto, senza di lei la vita gli appare soltanto colma di noia, di vuoto, di solitudine, di morto squallore.
Si accorge di amare nella ragazza quello che non possiede: la spavalderia, la sicurezza in se stesso, la disinvoltura, la strafottenza. Con l'innamoramento egli è davvero costretto a rimettersi in gioco, a rivedere i suoi pregiudizi, la sua confortevole, ma mortifera _routine_, a criticare la sua solida rispettabilità borghese, a modificare la sua visione del mondo e della vita.
Sullo sfondo del romanzo una Milano brulicante, attiva, laboriosa, la Milano del primo boom economico, che nel suo orgoglio, nella sua decisione e nella sua sfacciata, insolente presunzione assomiglia un po' alla ragazza


----------

